# Umarex dx17 bb pistol



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I ordered one of these on a whim. I remember having a couple spring powered single cock pistols as a kid , on looked like a 1911, I think it was a crossman, one body and barrel were more seperated . kinda Lugerish

I figure it will be meh. but dont want to mess w/ co2 . Ill paint it orange , I dont want to be a casuality https://www.pyramydair.com/product/umarex-dx17-bb-pistol?m=4289

anybody got a spring powered air pistol they like?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have a similar springer from Daisy. Their model 340.

It often comes out with the Red Ryder. Small investment, but a lot of shooting fun!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What I have been looking for! I worked at a Kmart for a while and over time acquired about a dozen of the Crossman you mentioned. Then they were made of metal and $10. I made a holster and used them as fast draw practice and got pretty good with them. Alas! They finally wore out and were not to be found again. BTW It looks like a Beretta to me.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

flipgun said:


> What I have been looking for! I worked at a Kmart for a while and over time acquired about a dozen of the Crossman you mentioned. Then they were made of metal and $10. I made a holster and used them as fast draw practice and got pretty good with them. Alas! They finally wore out and were not to be found again. BTW It looks like a Beretta to me.


this is the one Im saying looks like a 1911 I had as a kid , I wasnt great but still wish I had it . https://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2006/11/marksman-1010-part-1-an-air-pistol-that-has-endured/

yessir the Umarex looks like a beretta to me too


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep! That's the one.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

flip it looks like they still make one ,,, all I want is to just play, and it might be fun to toss a can up and see it I can hit it  Im a kid in a old mans body


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

all mine are pumps,but my son in law has several pistols in co2 and even one of those oldie 1911 look alikes,heck he even has a crossman 740 with Wood stocks,,,,,,,


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a Weihrauch HW45 (known as the Beeman P-1 in the US).

This excellent German-made spring-piston air pistol with a rifled barrel, which is a lookalike of the 1911 design, sends .177 lead pellets flying out at almost 600 fps, which makes shooting out to 60 feet with sufficient "oomph" possible.

Definitely a gun to consider, albeit quite expensive. Mine is about 25 years old, but is still going strong. The latest versions come with fiber optic sights.

You can buy it here, if ever: https://www.airgunsofarizona.com/spring-piston-pistols/weihrauch-hw45/

Something to be aware of is that if you can find some rubber grips designed for the 1911 firearms series, chances are that these may fit on HW 45.


----------

